# Not able to configure access point

## insanidade

Hi all

I've been trying to configure my gentoo box to work as a wireless access point. It has a Asus p5k Premium Mobo  which has an integrated WIFI solution named Wifi-AP Solo. I've followed instructions on Gentoo pages and it seems that the WIFI interface is ok. Here's qhat  iwconfig outputs: 

```

          IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Tux"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I'd like to have my notebook at least finding the access point I'm trying to configure but that's not happening. 

I've followed instructions from here:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Access_point#Realtek_RTL8180_cards_.28rtl8180-sa2400_project.29

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking#Getting_protocols_up

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Asus_P5K-E/Wifi-AP

By issuing lsusb, I find my wireless hardware: 

```

lsusb 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Does anyone have any hints on what I might be missing ?

Thanks in advance.

Otavio Augusto

----------

## Spidey

You want to setup the Gentoo box as an access point or you just want to connect to your home AP that is already installed and working?

If it's the latter, you should use wpa_supplicant to manage your connections, or wicd or networkmanager as solutions with a GUI.

----------

## insanidade

I actually want to turn my gentoo box into an access point (and, of course, be able to access the internet with it the same way I'm doing right now). That way, I could have other devices connected to the internet through a WIFI connection - such as a notebook and/or PS3.

I've read about some limitations related to the WIFI adapter I have here but that should not be a problem for the time being. 

In a few words, what I want is to have my gentoo box working as a access point.

Regards

----------

